# Style Of The Week 9/8/06 - Bitter



## Stuster (9/8/06)

This week (in honour of the arrival in Queensland of some nice hops :lol: ) it's English bitter. The style guidelines split these into three categories, but personally I don't think they are really different styles though I'm open to persuasion. h34r: The BJCP guidelines are here.

This is a bit of a favourite of lots of people here judging by the number of great threads. Here are a few, post others you have learned from.
English Ordinary Bitter Design, British Bitter Theory, and the great How do you do your Bitter?

So what are your grains and hops of choice? The best kits? The best yeasts? Help us all improve our bitters?


----------



## DrewCarey82 (9/8/06)

Best Kit.

Believe it or not is Coopers Bitter, just the Original range.

Comes out looking like a dark ale, but one of the most refreshing beers your likely to try in kit form.

Do it with brew enhancer 2, to 20 litres and ferment @ 20 degrees.

Mmmmmmmmm yummy.


----------



## T.D. (9/8/06)

I have been fully getting into this style recently. I plan to always have one of my kegs filled with some form of English Bitter - it is the ultimate sessional beer I reckon. Its one of the few styles where I almost consistently pick the beer as being around 0.5% stronger than it actually is.

Hopefully KoNG will post a reply, and maybe his best recipe, the famous #16!! He has recently made a few cracking bitters. One thing I have found with bitters is that Styrian Goldings are an awesome late hop to use. All future bitters of mine will have a healthy dose of Styrian in them.

The basic grain bill I have gravitated towards is:

94% Ale
5% Crystal
1% Chocolate malt

Water treatment is a must too (and not just a wanky gimmick as I once thought).


----------



## bconnery (9/8/06)

Muntons Yorkshire Bitter is a great kit to use. 

Hops? I always love the classic Fuggles/Goldings. 

I've got a new ESB bottled recently that uses Challenger and Styrian Goldings and it tasted great when bottled so I have high hopes! Bit of Marris Otter, crystal and dark crystal. Similar colour to the Fullers ESB...

I made an ESB a while ago that was exceedingly simple, and recently was half a point of the pace at my homebrew club comp. It had aged for 18 months though so that helped...

3 kg liquid malt extract, 500g raw sugar, 50g fuggles hops, SAFALE S-04 Yeast. Hops where 35g @60 and 15 @5.


----------



## warrenlw63 (9/8/06)

As TD said. The Kong inspired water-treatment works well.

Here's a grainbill (bit kitchen sink) and yeast combo that seems to work really well too. I'll leave the hopping up to personal tastes.  

Here's the full recipe. Recipe database lists colour as 15 EBC which contradicts ProMash's 24 EBC which seems more correct IMO.

95.2% Marris Otter
1.8% Baird's Crystal
1.2% Baird's Amber
1.2% Weyermann CaraAroma
0.6% Baird's Roast Barley

24 EBC 35 IBUs.
Yeast Wyeast 1187

Warren -


----------



## Stuster (9/8/06)

I've used Styrian Goldings before and found them very nice. I've recently got some gypsum so next bitter I do I'll be using that. Baking soda as well? :unsure:


----------



## peas_and_corn (9/8/06)

back when I did the extract thing I made a bitter that I loved (and got great reviews for as well.

ESB traditional bitter
500g crystal malt (steeped for about 10 mins)
50g Czech Saaz

I know the saaz sounds like the wrong hop to use, but it came out great! The taste of the saaz really went well.


----------



## mje1980 (9/8/06)

Bitter is my most brewed and fave beer. How does everyone get that toffee malt flavour that most english beers have?? ie tetleys. If i use to much crystal, it has a sharpish flavour. Im going to try pils malt ( its what i have at the moment ) with some wheat, and a touch of carafa in my next one i think, no crystal at all. Maybe a 2 hour boil also. And probably whitbread, or london ale, or essex, hahaha, i like my brit yeasts!!! 

Cheers.


----------



## RobW (9/8/06)

This is the most recent bitter I made (dubbed the Boot Polish Bitter - not because of the taste but because it's bittered with Nugget  ). It's easy drinking with a quite distinctive flavour.


% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
66.7 4.00 kg. JWM Ale Malt Australia 1.037 2
25.0 1.50 kg. JWM Munich Malt Australia 1.037 6
4.2 0.25 kg. Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) Germany 1.037 2
4.2 0.25 kg. Weyermann Carared Germany 1.036 24


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. Nugget Whole 9.80 31.6 First WH
20.00 g. Nugget Whole 9.80 6.2 15 min.
20.00 g. Nugget Whole 9.80 4.7 10 min.
20.00 g. Nugget Whole 9.80 3.9 5 min.
10.00 g. Nugget Whole 9.80 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

Wyeast 1968


----------



## Adamt (9/8/06)

Whenever I think of the "Bitter" style, I automatically see a teardrop brown stubby with a green label on it  .

Can anyone recommend a good commercial example I could get to better describe the tastes to me? I have a lot of trouble imagining taste descriptions and likewise, putting tastes into words. 

I blame this on my father who tried to share that vile "brew" mentioned above with me as a child, consequently delaying my beer-drinking years and development of my young palate.


----------



## Doogiechap (9/8/06)

DrewCarey82 said:


> Best Kit.
> 
> Believe it or not is Coopers Bitter, just the Original range.
> 
> ...


On sale at Cottesloe Woolies (WA) for $5.95 a can as a clearance item but not out of date


----------



## warrenlw63 (9/8/06)

RobW said:


> This is the most recent bitter I made (dubbed the Boot Polish Bitter - not because of the taste but because it's bittered with Nugget  ).



Admit it Rob. You named it Boot Polish because of a previous experience you had in the Boy Scouts. :lol:  

Warren -


----------



## Stuster (9/8/06)

Adamt said:


> Can anyone recommend a good commercial example I could get to better describe the tastes to me? I have a lot of trouble imagining taste descriptions and likewise, putting tastes into words.



Not sure what you can get there, but these are available round here. Timothy Taylor Landlord, anything by Fullers, Ruddles County, even Boddingtons or Tetleys are passable. :lol:


----------



## warrenlw63 (9/8/06)

Adamt said:


> Can anyone recommend a good commercial example I could get to better describe the tastes to me? I have a lot of trouble imagining taste descriptions and likewise, putting tastes into words.



Unless you can get yourself over to the UK to taste the best stuff fresh on cask I'm afraid the bottled stuff will never tell the whole story.  

Probably explains why it's so popular with hombrewers. It's an easy style to do well and probably do better than what you're willing to shell up to $10 a bottle on.  

Warren -


----------



## Sean (9/8/06)

Adamt said:


> Whenever I think of the "Bitter" style, I automatically see a teardrop brown stubby with a green label on it  .
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good commercial example I could get to better describe the tastes to me? I have a lot of trouble imagining taste descriptions and likewise, putting tastes into words.
> 
> I blame this on my father who tried to share that vile "brew" mentioned above with me as a child, consequently delaying my beer-drinking years and development of my young palate.


What warren said. English Bitter is a cask beer style. Bottling never does justice to it.


Being English (and a long-term CAMRA activist), Bitter is my main beer style. For hops I lean towards Goldings, Styrians and Northdown. I prefer a nice fruity yeast - Coopers from a bottle of Sparkling Ale does very nicely. Personally I think the style guidelines are much too narrow.

Wyvern Bitter scored 2nd place at VicBrew last year:
1.039 OG
84% Powells Pale Ale Malt
10% Fawcetts Crystal Malt
6% Powells Wheat Malt

5g Magnesium Sulphate, 20g Gypsum in 50 L water

40 EBU from:
35g Pride of Ringwood 90mins
20g Goldings 15 mins
20g Goldings in hopback

Coopers Sparkling Ale yeast.


----------



## KoNG (9/8/06)

Stuster said:


> I've used Styrian Goldings before and found them very nice. I've recently got some gypsum so next bitter I do I'll be using that. Baking soda as well? :unsure:



yep add some bicarb Stuster. (much to steve's dismay  .. playing with the water can help)
i usually add roughly the following for 40 or so litres: 15-20g gypsum, 10g bicarb, 5g epsom, 1-2g salt.
(of course that's sydney water i add that to.. and then within sydney each catchment will be different.)

grist wise.. it always differs, even if i aim to repeat a brew, i end up changing something on the day.!

~90-95% ale malt of choice (MO favourite, but jwm has just produced a nice bitter too)
~5 - 10% Crystal of choice (i have been tending towards the 5% and increasing mash temp towards 70*C)
some choc for colour if you want, but i'm enjoying the lighter EBC's at the moment and often use carared as my crystal choice to help this. i normally bitter/hop to a ratio around 0.80 - 0.90 again depending on the amount of crystal or my mashing temp. main hops i go for are NB or target @ 60 then for late additions EKG and styrian are the main culprits! OG is usually mid 40's and i low to mid teens finish is always good.

thats it from me for now
out
KoNG


----------



## Maxt (9/8/06)

I also like the Cooper's Bitter. I make it every third brew or so, and it's my quoffing beer (hence the lower alcohol content)

Cooper's Bitter can
White Labs English Ale (WLP002)
100gm CaraMunich
750g DME
Fuggle or Kent Golding hops


----------



## mike_hillyer (9/8/06)

Can't go past Munton traditional bitter for this style in kit form. Haven't had much joy with the muntons yorkie bitter, may be my palate.


----------



## bconnery (10/8/06)

Adamt said:


> Whenever I think of the "Bitter" style, I automatically see a teardrop brown stubby with a green label on it  .
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good commercial example I could get to better describe the tastes to me? I have a lot of trouble imagining taste descriptions and likewise, putting tastes into words.
> 
> I blame this on my father who tried to share that vile "brew" mentioned above with me as a child, consequently delaying my beer-drinking years and development of my young palate.





While many conmmerical English bitters don't translate well to the bottle, or at least the journey here I think there are a few worth trying. 

Fullers ESB is usually available here. Others not so widely but sometimes seen are London Pride, Ruddles County and more. If you have a decent enough beer store around just go down and have a look around, or talk to someone there. No doubt others will furnish you with more examples...


----------



## neonmeate (10/8/06)

i usually make bitters as a potboiler beer with whatever's lying around - that's the beauty of it. about the weirdest one was when i did an ordinary bitter once with all german grains, lots of goldings, and WLP500. dryhopped with rosepetals. it was great!

my current bitter that i'm drinking is as follows:

Expected OG: 1.037 SG
Expected FG: 1.010 SG 
Expected ABV: 3.7 %	
Expected IBU: 33.2 Expected Color: 7.8 SRM
Mash Efficiency: 72.0 % 
Fermentation Temperature: 17 degC 

Fermentables
Ingredient	Amount	%	When
UK Pale Ale Malt 3.00 kg 83.8 % In Mash/Steeped
German CaraRed 0.20 kg 5.6 % In Mash/Steeped
UK Amber Malt 0.10 kg 2.8 % In Mash/Steeped
German CaraAroma 0.08 kg 2.2 % In Mash/Steeped
Sugar - Jaggery 0.20 kg 5.6 % Start Of Boil


Hops
Variety	Alpha	Amount	Form	When
UK Golding 6.9 25 g Pelletized Hops All Of Boil
UK Golding 6.9 20 g Pelletized Hops 15 Min From End
UK Golding 6.9 20 g Pelletized Hops At turn off

Yeast
White Labs WLP023-Burton Ale

12g gypsum and 1/2tsp MgSO4 in water, + half a campden tablet to deal with the chloramines


----------



## goatherder (10/8/06)

ahh, bitter, one of my favourite styles. What I like the most is the wide range of beers that fall into the bitter class. There is no single archetypal example to restrict the brewers interpretation. Instead, there is a huge range of classic commercial beers which we can can use as a basis for our own creations.

my house ale is an ordinary bitter that goes something like this:

84% Maris Otter
12% Crystal 80
4% Brown Malt

EKG to BU:GU of 0.8
OG around 1.038

This recipe picked up 1st place in the bitter ale class in this years Country Brewer comp.

This is my learning beer. I use it to mess about with yeasts, mash temps and ingredients. Each time I brew it I change one parameter and see what happens to the beer. It also happens to be pretty tasty.


----------



## Chris (11/8/06)

mmmm, english Bitters.

I always like to have a 'Beerscab Bitter' on tap, so named because I made the first one with 'scabbed' odds and ends of grains and hops that were left over for my 'beer scab' neighbour. The beer turned out tasty, the neighbours gone, but Beercsab Bitter stayed.

Like neonmeate and goatherder everytime its different, but still perfect.

Cheers


----------



## Ross (19/4/07)

God I love my bitters... Just kegged this one this evening & enjoying a pint of it now - bloody beautiful - 7 days from ferment to tap... Slightly stonger than I intened , so upped it to a special bitter. Had my efficiency set to 75% in error & blitzed my usual 85% with a 95%...

Carbrook Best Bitter IV 
Special/Best/Premium Bitter 

Type: All Grain
Date: 10/04/2007 
Batch Size: 27.00 L
Boil Size: 35.31 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 95.0 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.80 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 86.8 % 
0.30 kg Corn, Flaked (2.6 EBC) Grain 6.8 % 
0.20 kg Carared (Weyermann) (47.3 EBC) Grain 4.6 % 
0.08 kg Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1100.0 EBC) Grain 1.8 % 
12.00 gm Challenger [7.80%] (60 min) Hops 8.9 IBU 
10.00 gm Bramling Cross [8.60%] (60 min) Hops 8.2 IBU 
13.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (60 min) Hops 5.7 IBU 
26.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (10 min) Hops 4.1 IBU 
10.00 gm Bramling Cross [8.60%] (10 min) Hops 3.0 IBU 
8.00 gm Bramling Cross [8.60%] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
60.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
0.50 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Table Salt (Boil 80.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Windsor Yeast (Lallemand #-) Yeast-Ale 

Measured Original Gravity: 1.048 SG 
Measured Final Gravity: 1.017 SG 
Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.0 % 
Bitterness: 30.0 IBU Calories: 456 cal/l 
Est Color: 22.1 EBC 

cheers Ross


----------



## KoNG (19/4/07)

whats the flaked corn giving you there rossco...?
I'm brewing similar on sunday, but with:
GP and Styrian instead... and dumping on a windsor cake.
should be around 30 IBU's and OG 1040 (probably what you thought you were doing).

Brewin it for the boys, when we watch Man Poo take on Chelski


----------



## Ross (19/4/07)

KoNG said:


> whats the flaked corn giving you there rossco...?
> I'm brewing similar on sunday, but with:
> GP and Styrian instead... and dumping on a windsor cake.
> should be around 30 IBU's and OG 1040 (probably what you thought you were doing).
> ...



Kong, quite a few pommie breweries use corn, i prefer it to using sugar that some use.
Lightens the maltiness a little especially when using Windsor with its low attenuation.

cheers Ross

Edit: Toying with adding some styrian flowers in the hopball to the keg - might have a play tomorrow.


----------



## Maxt (19/4/07)

Did this today

Two For The Road Bitter 
English Special or Best Bitter 


Type: All Grain
Date: 15/04/2007 
Batch Size: 25.00 L
Brewer: matt 
Boil Size: 33.00 L 
Boil Time: 60 min 

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Golden Promise (5.9 EBC) Grain 90.9 % 
0.50 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 9.1 % 
25.00 gm Northern Brewer [8.50%] (60 min) Hops 22.9 IBU 
30.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (15 min) Hops 8.0 IBU 
30.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40%] (2 min) Hops 1.5 IBU 
12.68 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs British Ale (White Labs #WLP005) Yeast-Ale 


Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.0 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.8 % 
Bitterness: 32.4 IBU Calories: 382 cal/l 
Est Color: 20.5 EBC Color: Color


----------



## warrenlw63 (19/4/07)

I totally love it when this thread is re-opened. Without a doubt my bestest (sp? :lol: ) style... Hopin' to crank this out on Anzac day. B) 

Warren -

SSB Styrian Special Bitter

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

08-B English Pale Ale, Special/Best/Premium Bitter

Min OG: 1.040 Max OG: 1.048
Min IBU: 25 Max IBU: 40
Min Clr: 12 Max Clr: 41 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 50.00 Wort Size (L): 50.00
Total Grain (kg): 8.40
Anticipated OG: 1.045 Plato: 11.18
Anticipated EBC: 17.3
Anticipated IBU: 35.8
Brewhouse Efficiency: 87 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
95.2 8.00 kg. Baird's Maris Otter Pale Ale UK 1.037 7
2.4 0.20 kg. Baird's Dark Crystal UK 1.034 260
2.4 0.20 kg. Baird's Crystal UK 1.034 145

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
50.00 g. NZ Styrian Goldings Whole 5.30 15.8 60 min.
20.00 g. Styrian Goldings Plug 4.60 0.0 0 min.
25.00 g. NZ Styrian Goldings Whole 5.30 0.0 0 min.
28.00 g. Wye Target Pellet 9.00 16.6 60 min.
28.00 g. Styrian Goldings Plug 4.60 2.1 15 min.
15.00 g. NZ Styrian Goldings Whole 5.30 1.3 15 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.50 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

Wyeast 1469 West Yorkshire


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Name: straight infusion

Total Grain kg: 8.40
Total Water Qts: 26.63 - Before Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 25.20 - Before Additional Infusions

Tun Thermal Mass: 0.00
Grain Temp: 15.50 C


Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp Amount Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sacc Rest 5 90 65 65 Infuse 72 25.20 3.00


Total Water Qts: 26.63 - After Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 25.20 - After Additional Infusions
Total Mash Volume L: 30.81 - After Additional Infusions

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.
All infusion amounts are in Liters.
All infusion ratios are Liters/Kilograms.


Notes
-----

Zero minute hop additions will probably be bagged and added to the cubes.

Will also dryhop with one plug per keg.


----------



## mje1980 (19/4/07)

I just brewed an all first gold bitter, with nottingham dry yeast. Pretty simple recipe, mostly MO, and some med crystal ( 3% if my memory is ok ). Bloody fantastic. I usually do a simple grain bill, and try to let the hops talk. Also, the nottingham yeast works great, i've used probably 4 or 5 liquid brit yeasts, maybe more, and i think nottingham is pretty bloody good, fast brewin, very smooth and clean. Although, i have some windsor which im going to try, i've heard its more of a fruity/estery brit yeast.I might do a comparison, as well as with london ale, or witbread, or premium bitter ale, or essex, whatever i grab out of the fridge first


----------



## Ross (19/4/07)

Just added 2 plugs of Styrian goldings to the keg, having first tried the effect in a glass - Wife thought I was mad, sat there dunking this steel ball into my pint  Tasted good though :chug: 

cheers Ross


----------



## brendanos (19/4/07)

I tried a Nelson Sauvin Best Bitter that Roy at TWOC had brewed, it was fantastic, and by far the most popular of the brews he served up.

I brewed an Ordinary Bitter last week, should probably rack onto dry hops when I'm done typing this.

15L's at 1.040, 13.2SRM

(All Bairds)

90.3% Maris Otter
3.6% Caramalt
1.8% Crystal
2.2% Pale Choc
1.1% Choc
1.1% Amber

34.3IBU

60mins - 15g EKG, 10g Willamette
20mins - 15g EKG, 5g Styrian Goldings, 5g Willamette
0mins - 7.5g Styrian Goldings
Dry - 7.5g Styrian Goldings

Fermenting with 1318, needed rousing a few times, it seems to be a pretty lazy yeast/keen to drop out. Still nothing to put into the cake, so might leave it a little while, which brings me to a good question. Has anyone had autolysis issues with 1318? I've read that it's particularly inclined to autolyse, but I doubt a week (at most) on the cake will be much of a problem.


----------



## Aussie Claret (20/4/07)

Rossco,
I think you are starting to get a hop dependency!
 
AC


----------



## James Squire (20/4/07)

Ross said:


> Just added 2 plugs of Styrian goldings to the keg, having first tried the effect in a glass - Wife thought I was mad, sat there dunking this steel ball into my pint  Tasted good though :chug:
> 
> cheers Ross



Hi Ross,

I have a bitter on tap at the moment that has had a steel ball full of Styrians in the keg for 1 week today. Had a pint last night and it is sensational! It first was lacking the aroma of a decent english ale but now it is spot on. I highly recommend keg hopping the bitters.

Cheers,

JS


----------



## warrenlw63 (20/4/07)

James Squire said:


> Hi Ross,
> 
> I have a bitter on tap at the moment that has had a steel ball full of Styrians in the keg for 1 week today. Had a pint last night and it is sensational! It first was lacking the aroma of a decent english ale but now it is spot on. I highly recommend keg hopping the bitters.
> 
> ...



Oh yeah!!! Gotta toss a plug in a keg of bitter or mild... Not a bitter unless you can emit a hoppy burp. :beer: :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## Ross (8/8/07)

This has got to be one of my best bitters yet, could well become the house bitter - It's bloody beautiful  

Rossco's 1st Gold Bitter
Standard/Ordinary Bitter 

Type: All Grain
Date: 19/07/2007 
Batch Size: 29.00 L
Boil Size: 37.53 L 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 48. Brewhouse Efficiency: 92.00 

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.40 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 59.26 % 
0.70 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 17.28 % 
0.40 kg Maize, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 EBC) Grain 9.88 % 
0.30 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 7.41 % 
0.20 kg Carared (Weyermann) (47.3 EBC) Grain 4.94 % 
0.05 kg Chocolate Malt (1100.0 EBC) Grain 1.23 % 
1.00 tsp salt (90 mins) boil
30.00 gm First Gold [7.70 %] (60 min) Hops 21.7 IBU 
10.00 gm First Gold [7.70 %] (20 min) Hops 4.4 IBU 
25.00 gm First Gold [7.70 %] (5 min) Hops 3.6 IBU 
25.00 gm First Gold [7.70 %] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
1 Pkgs Windsor Yeast (Lallemand #-) Yeast-Ale 

Measured Original Gravity: 1.040 SG 
Measured Final Gravity: 1.014 SG 
Actual Alcohol by Vol: 3.38 % 
Bitterness: 29.7 IBU Calories: 376 cal/l 
Est Color: 17.6 EBC
Edit: mashed at 64c

Cheers Ross


----------



## Tony (8/8/07)

ahhh yeah i love a nice bitter. they are great.

Ross..... that looks great. the one i did last is half first gold and half EKG. Its still in secondary and tastes fantastic.

I have one on tap ATM made with all EKG and its a very Very nice beer. Too nice.

EKG bitter

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 52.00 Wort Size (L): 52.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.10
Anticipated OG: 1.046 Plato: 11.42
Anticipated EBC: 15.0
Anticipated IBU: 36.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
89.1 9.00 kg. IMC Ale Malt Australia 1.038 4
5.9 0.60 kg. TF Crystal UK 1.034 100
4.0 0.40 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4
1.0 0.10 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma Germany 1.034 350

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
110.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.00 28.1 45 min.
50.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.00 8.4 20 min.
50.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.00 0.0 0 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.10 Oz Irish Moss Fining 10 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP005 British Ale




cheers


----------



## Enerjex (8/8/07)

i ordered some ingredients from ross today for a bitter actually. pretty basic, it will be my 4th all grain brew but here goes.....

Recipe: 4- Genuine Bitter #3
Brewer: Enerjex
Asst Brewer: 
Style: English Ordinary Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.041 SG
Estimated Color: 12.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 25.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 69.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 96.4 % 
0.15 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 80L (130.0 EBC) Grain 3.6 % 
45.00 gm Williamette [4.60%] (60 min) Hops 25.9 IBU 
25.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.20%] (0 min) (AromHops - 

don't laugh at the 69% efficiency, it just so happens that 69% has exacted the OG's in my first 2 AGs


----------



## johnno (8/8/07)

Here is one of the few bitter I have made. An ESB.

Currently drinking it from secondary at ambient temp. Seems to be carbed just right.

Bottoms up :chug: 

Ingredients 
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 76.34 % 
1.00 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 19.08 % 
0.20 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (216.7 EBC) Grain 3.82 % 
0.04 kg Roasted Malt (Joe White) (1199.7 EBC) Grain 0.76 % 
28.00 gm Target [10.00 %] (60 min) Hops 27.1 IBU 
1 Pkgs British Ale (Wyeast Labs #1098) [Starter 1250 ml] Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile 
Est Original Gravity: 1.045 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.050 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.011 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.43 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 5.86 % 
Bitterness: 27.1 IBU 
Est Color: 22.5 EBC 

cheers
johnno


----------



## Ross (24/9/07)

I thought my 1st Gold bitter was good, but its just been beaten.
Quite a mix of malts for a Bitter, but don't think there's much I'd change.
This is one gorgeous Bitter.

NZ Goldings Best Bitter 
Type: All Grain
Date: 29/08/2007 
Batch Size: 27.00 L
Boil Size: 34.94 L 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Efficiency: 85.00 

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.80 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 66.19 % 
0.50 kg Maize, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 EBC) Grain 11.82 % 
0.40 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 9.46 % 
0.20 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 4.73 % 
0.10 kg Caraaroma (256.1 EBC) Grain 2.36 % 
0.10 kg Caramel Wheat Malt (90.6 EBC) Grain 2.36 % 
0.10 kg Carared (Weyermann) (47.3 EBC) Grain 2.36 % 
0.03 kg Chocolate Malt (886.5 EBC) Grain 0.71 % 
48.00 gm NZ Goldings [3.70 %] (60 min) Hops 16.0 IBU 
40.00 gm NZ Goldings [3.70 %] (20 min) Hops 8.1 IBU 
30.00 gm NZ Goldings [3.70 %] (15 min) Hops 5.0 IBU 
30.00 gm NZ Goldings [3.70 %] (10 min) Hops 3.6 IBU 
30.00 gm NZ Goldings [3.70 %] (5 min) Hops 2.0 IBU 
1 Pkgs Windsor Yeast (Lallemand #-) Yeast-Ale 

Measured Original Gravity: 1.041 SG 
Measured Final Gravity: 1.016 SG 
Actual Alcohol by Vol: 3.25 % 
Bitterness: 34.7 IBU Calories: 388 cal/l 
Est Color: 18.3 EBC Color: Color 


Cheers Ross


----------



## roger mellie (24/9/07)

Ross

What effect is the Flaked Maize supposed to have?

RM


----------



## Ross (24/9/07)

roger mellie said:


> Ross
> 
> What effect is the Flaked Maize supposed to have?
> 
> RM




lightens up the body - drunk lowly carbed, it makes a great session bitter, like being back in good olde blighty :beer: 


cheers Ross


----------



## MVZOOM (24/9/07)

I have two Bitters in the fridge right now, they're Ordinary Bitters, comprising of:

4.5KG Golden Promise
200g Dark Crystal
200g Wheat

Hops are Fuggles and EKG. Yeast was US05 - my god, how it flocc'ed! It's my Dad's favourite style and he popped over from NZ for the weekend and enjoyed a number of glasses.

It's not really my taste, too mild and sweet. I mashed at 67deg and don't really like the sweetness of it.

Cheers - mIke


----------



## mje1980 (4/4/08)

Love this style and have loved reading all the previous recipes. THis is my latest in the keg. Almost gone now!. 

3kg pils ( all i had )
100g medium crystal
100g caramunich 1 ( great aroma and flavour )
80g brown malt
40g carafa 1
300g sugar

10g northdown 60 min
50g northdown fwh
25g northdown 0 min ( in just before boil stopped, while draining into cube )

10g challenger in the keg

1.039
31 IBU

I find the brown malt a touch harsh at first, not too harsh though. But at 1/3 way through the keg, it was fantastic. I always make small changes with bitters and still end up with a cracker of a beer. Such a good beer, you always want another one!!. 

The caramunich has a great aroma, and also a nice rounded flavour too, i'll use it again in a bitter for sure.


----------



## Stuster (4/4/08)

What yeast did you use with that one, mje? I've got some Northdown to use again. Might have to try using them with some Challenger. :icon_cheers:


----------



## mje1980 (4/4/08)

I used a 2 year old whitbread sample. WOrked fine mate. I liked nottingham when i used it.

Edit: i thought you said you had nottingham, not northdown haha. Yeah i like the northdown, not a bad hop at all. I must get some more first gold though, they were fu^&en fantastic!


----------



## KoNG (4/4/08)

Nice one mje, interesting grist..! 
i havent used brown malt yet... although bairds pale choc is great.
cant go past northdown... the main quaffing beer for my wedding (100 litres) was an english summer ale with all northdown. Went down a treat.

lately i've been dropping the roast malts and getting my colour from bairds dark crystal... gives me a bit of raisin flavour and also allows the addition of a bit more hops  

how did your first gold bitter turn out.? [edit: i guess your post above... now answers that :lol: you beat me]


----------



## kabooby (5/4/08)

I brewed this ESB last weekend.

Ingredients for a 40l batch

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EBC) Grain 82.42 % 
0.50 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 5.49 % 
0.50 kg Maize, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 EBC) Grain 5.49 % 
0.40 kg Crystal Wheat Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (140.0 EBC) Grain 4.40 % 
0.10 kg Carafa Special III (Weyermann) (925.9 EBC) Grain 1.10 % 
0.10 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 1.10 % 
50.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (80 min) Hops 16.0 IBU 
15.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.80 %] (60 min) Hops 4.4 IBU 
15.00 gm Fuggles [6.10 %] (60 min) Hops 5.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Fuggles [6.10 %] (15 min) Hops 3.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.80 %] (15 min) Hops 2.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.80 %] (5 min) Hops 1.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Fuggles [6.10 %] (5 min) Hops 1.5 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
2.00 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs British Ale (White Labs #WLP005) Yeast-Ale 

I know the cascade is not to style but it was a bit of an experiment. I have a heap and added it at 80m for bittering. I wanted to see if you could detect it in the finished beer.

Anyway my main question is to do with the WLP005 British Ale yeast. My fermenting fridge is currently doing a lager so I just put it in the laundry as the Sydney weather was starting to cool. The day after I put the wort in the fermenter the weather started to warm again and the beer got up to about 24C. The beer now has some fruity and spicy flavour not to different from a belgian yeast. Its OK but not what I was after.

How have others found this yeast? Is it a lot different at 20C?

I also have some WLP002 English Ale and some WLP023 Burton Ale which I might use for the next batch

Kabooby :icon_cheers:


----------



## therook (2/4/09)

reviving an old thread.

I'm going to do this one on the weekend, first time use of Halcyon and Wyeast 1469

everyones thoughts, a goer or not

Pommie Bitter 
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 4/04/2009 
Style: English Special or Best Bitter Brewer: Rook 
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Volume: 32.96 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 % 


Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Halcyon (Thomas Fawcett ) (6.9 EBC) Grain 89.1 % 
0.30 kg Caraamber (Weyermann) (70.9 EBC) Grain 5.9 % 
0.25 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 5.0 % 
35.00 gm Challenger [7.90%] (60 min) Hops 29.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Fuggles [4.40%] (20 min) Hops 5.7 IBU 
14.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.20%] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
15.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.20%] (0 min) Hops - 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.50 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs West Yorkshire Ale (Wyeast #1469) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.044 SG (1.039-1.045 SG) 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.013 SG (1.009-1.014 SG) 
Estimated Color: 13.3 EBC (11.8-27.6 EBC)
Bitterness: 35.3 IBU (20.0-45.0 IBU) 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.0 % (3.7-4.8 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 4.4 % 





Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 13.34 L of water at 71.2 C 65.0 C 90 min 
Mash Out Add 7.62 L of water at 98.0 C 76.0 C 10 min 



Rook


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (2/4/09)

I think that is a pretty well thought out recipe Rook.

The only thing I would change would be to mash a little bit higher than you intend to give you some body in the beer.
I found when mashing at 65-66C in my early bitter brewing days there was never enough body to back up the bitterness.
Nowadays I mash all my bitters at 68-69C and am much happier with the final outcome.

C&B
TDA


----------



## therook (21/4/09)

therook said:


> reviving an old thread.
> 
> I'm going to do this one on the weekend, first time use of Halcyon and Wyeast 1469
> 
> ...



This one has been fermenting away for 6 days and is down from 1.050 - 1.018 can i expect it to get much lower when using Wyeast 1469

mashed at 66 - 67c

Rook


----------



## Hutch (21/4/09)

therook said:


> This one has been fermenting away for 6 days and is down from 1.050 - 1.018 can i expect it to get much lower when using Wyeast 1469
> 
> mashed at 66 - 67c
> 
> Rook


Looks like a tastey drop Rook - Love the Challenger/Goldings combo.

I would think the 1469 should get you down a few more points, at least to 1.014 at that mash temp.
I mashed around 69 with this yeast and still got mid 70's attenuation.
Great yeast all 'round - would love to know how this beer turns out.

Hutch.


----------



## therook (21/4/09)

Hutch said:


> Looks like a tastey drop Rook - Love the Challenger/Goldings combo.
> 
> I would think the 1469 should get you down a few more points, at least to 1.014 at that mash temp.
> I mashed around 69 with this yeast and still got mid 70's attenuation.
> ...



Thanks Hutch, you must be the only one thats used this yeast....

I'll save a bottle for you to try

Rook


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (21/4/09)

I agree with Hutch  !


----------



## warrenlw63 (21/4/09)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> I agree with Hutch  !



I agree twice as much. That should take care of 2 bottles. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## gibbocore (21/4/09)

just posting to say that i'm fermenting a batch of ale (god knows what style) but has around 5% crystal and was mashed at 64, using 1469 i cant get it below 1016, even with a rouse and temp rise, persevere with the extra few points though.


----------



## sam (23/4/09)

Last brew on my old system, before the electronic gadgets get in the way.

Bitterer

95% Simpsons MO
5% Bairds Crystal 120EBC
EKG @ 60,10,0

Fermentation courtesy of Mr Ringwood.

30ish IBU
OG 1040
Maybe a little bit of EKG in the keg too.

Mmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## 3G (23/4/09)

therook said:


> This one has been fermenting away for 6 days and is down from 1.050 - 1.018 can i expect it to get much lower when using Wyeast 1469
> 
> mashed at 66 - 67c
> 
> Rook



I brewed an almost identical beer with the same hopping and yeast, was sensational.
Try rousing the yeast a little bit, the yorkshire yeasts require a bit of a wake up from my experience.


----------



## drsmurto (23/4/09)

sam said:


> Last brew on my old system, before the electronic gadgets get in the way.
> 
> Bitterer
> 
> ...



Sounds like a belter Sam!


----------



## warrenlw63 (23/4/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Sounds like a belter Sam!



+1 Sounds like Sam's been rummaging around the G&G cheapie yeast bin... That's where all the poor little misunderstood Ringwood smack packs lurk.  

Warren -


----------



## sam (23/4/09)

Poor old Ringwood. I just want to give it a hug and let it know I understand.

Speaking of the unloved yeasts, if anyone wants a British Ale II yeast there were a couple in the G&G $2 bin that came in smacked from the US about a week ago - still good for some bitter action.


----------



## drsmurto (23/4/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> +1 Sounds like Sam's been rummaging around the G&G cheapie yeast bin... That's where all the poor little misunderstood Ringwood smack packs lurk.
> 
> Warren -



Funny about that. First time i ever used it was a 6 month old pack going out cheap!


----------



## warrenlw63 (23/4/09)

Yes I for one would like to spearhead the "Adopt a Ringwood Smackpack" campaign. B) 

Warren -


----------



## Hutch (23/4/09)

sam said:


> Poor old Ringwood. I just want to give it a hug and let it know I understand.
> 
> Speaking of the unloved yeasts, if anyone wants a British Ale II yeast there were a couple in the G&G $2 bin that came in smacked from the US about a week ago - still good for some bitter action.


Thanks for the tipoff Sam - hopefully it's still there this weekend.
I've got a 500ml starter of Ringwood sitting dormant in the fridge - cultured it up 3 weeks ago from a slant, but not got around to making it some wort for it to munch on yet.
Poor unloved critters


----------



## A3k (29/5/09)

Hi guys,

Ive never made a proper English Bitter, but think its about time. Ive recently been trying a few from the bottleshop.

Last week I noticed my local pub, The Avoca, sells beer from Lord Nelsons Brewery in Sydney. So I bought a 6er of Three Sheets and Old Admirable. Really liked them both.

Any way, Im curious what peoples thoughts are on yeasts for this style. I know S04 is the dry yeast of choice, but Id prefer to use liquid if it is better for the style.
However, Im wondering if the yeast from the bottom of the Three Sheets bottle would be good. I think it would, and theres an abundance in the bottom of the bottle. Being Australian, Id assume its fresher than stealing it from the bottom of a Youngs bottle.

So, has anyone tried beer from this brewery, and know if the yeast would suit? If not, can you please suggest your yeast of choice. I dont mind forking out $11 for a propagator if its gonna make a top beer.

Being my first Bitter, I dont want to be put off by a poor yeast choice.

Thanks a million.

Al


----------



## drsmurto (29/5/09)

Currently on a ringwood run... ok, so i use this yeast more than any other. Belted out a few bitters and now have it chewing on a stout. Will be making a dark mild sometime soon too with this yeast.

Great ester production, great floccer, a little lazy at times but nothing a swirl of the fermenter wont fix. Low attenuator.

1469 west yorkshire is the other strain that i am a big fan of, mainly due to the ester production which for me is sooo good in a bitter. Not available tho and prob not for another few years.

If you get along to an AMB pissup meeting am sure one of us can hook you up with some 1469, otherwise grab a pack of ringwood.

Cheers
DrSmurto

p.s. also made a bramling cross bitter with the thames valley yeast (1275) that was very near my best ever bitter.

EDIT - fixed pre-morning coffee grammar


----------



## mikem108 (29/5/09)

A3K, Pretty sure Lord Nelson uses Nottingham, they do at the pub brewery anyhow, don't know what the contract brewers make the bottled product with.
Any English yeast that gives you a few esters is good, am about to do a run of beers with 1275 Thames River Valley Yeast


----------



## mje1980 (29/5/09)

A3k said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Ive never made a proper English Bitter, but think its about time. Ive recently been trying a few from the bottleshop.
> 
> ...



I've used about 6 or 7 different strains, and they are all good mate. Im using whitbread at the moment, yum yum. Burton ale is another fave, but like i said, pretty much all of the liquids ( wyeast or whitelabs ) will make a great bitter.


----------



## BoilerBoy (29/5/09)

A3k said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Ive never made a proper English Bitter, but think its about time. Ive recently been trying a few from the bottleshop.
> 
> ...


----------



## A3k (29/5/09)

Cheers for the replies fellas.
Looks like I should get my hands on some 1469 and give it a crack. BB, PM is sent, cheers.



mikem108 said:


> A3K, Pretty sure Lord Nelson uses Nottingham, they do at the pub brewery anyhow, don't know what the contract brewers make the bottled product with.
> Any English yeast that gives you a few esters is good, am about to do a run of beers with 1275 Thames River Valley Yeast


That surprises me it would use Nottingham. I thought I could taste more yeast character than that. Not really worth bothering about culturing that up.

Im getting pretty excited to brew a bitter now. Think Ill just take a recipe out of Brewing Classic Styles.
Will be a change from the lagers Ive been brewing lately.

Cheers guys,
Al


----------



## Scruffy (29/5/09)

Last nights BABBs caused me to rummage through our crates (still unpacked) and I came across this recipe...

Halcyon pale malt, Crystal, Chocolate, Wheat malt
Styrian @90
Willamette late
Willamette dry - in barrel.
IBU 22/26
OG 1052



Nice memories... might change my first AG 'Bag Brew' from the Hop Orgy to this (and after listening to certain detractors...)


----------



## Scruffy (29/5/09)

Scruffy said:


> Last nights BABBs caused me to rummage through our crates (still unpacked) and I came across this recipe...
> 
> Halcyon pale malt, Crystal, Chocolate, Wheat malt
> Styrian @90
> ...



Yeastwise - I was given a wet lump of white 'putty' by a guy called Chris Thurgeson, who no one knows over here...!! I kept it for ages and used it for everything; I suppose it's like a 1099 or maybe a 1968 - Fruity, malty, but it really let the hops through (dry hopping notwithstanding) ...

Thinking about the taste, I'm quite tempted to try Ringwood (never used it though) - any thoughts?


----------



## Gulpa (29/5/09)

A3k said:


> Cheers for the replies fellas.
> Looks like I should get my hands on some 1469 and give it a crack. BB, PM is sent, cheers.
> 
> 
> ...



I was speaking to the Brewer Damien(?) during the recent AHB pub crawl. The Admiral uses Nottingham, the rest use US05. Dont worry, I wouldnt have picked it either.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/5/09)

Scruffy said:


> I'm quite tempted to try Ringwood (never used it though) - any thoughts?



Go for it Scruffy... I reckon it has no equal in a lower gravity bitter with a bit of chewy crystal malt.

Unabashed fan.  

Warren -


----------



## Katherine (2/7/09)

How do you know how much bi carb to use?


----------



## Stuster (2/7/09)

It really depends on your water, Katie. I'd recommend the How to Brew chapter on water chemistry as a first stop. Then come back with more questions. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Katherine (2/7/09)

MCT said:


> I started on Sunday say this is day 5 for me. I'm going to the MALE meet tonight and will have one or two, but that will be the only blip for the month. Imagine the ridicule if I order lemon lime and bitters :unsure:
> Have been walking/jogging 4kms every morning since Monday and eating properly and lost 2 kilos so far.
> If I can lose 10 by the end of the month that will be a mighty achievement for me.



On to it... Im being lazy. :icon_cheers: 


All of a sudden I just got extremely thirsty! I want a homebrew tho!


----------



## RobB (2/7/09)

Katie said:


> How do you know how much bi carb to use?



Isn't bi-carb sodium bicarbonate? If so, you might want to think about trying a different salt. Perth water is already pretty high in sodium and you don't want too much in your water or it will start to taste salty.

Your water in Freo could be quite different to mine, since south of the river tends to get a higher proportion of it's water from the de-sal plant. Once you know what's in there already, you can determine which salts to use by reading the chapter which Stuster recommended. The Water Corp can give you this info or PP probably has it already.


----------



## drsmurto (13/8/09)

Brewing a bitter this weekend, west yorkie is on the stir plate.

Havent used Simpsons med xtal yet but after chewing on some i am quite excited, more toffee/caramel flavour than the bairds xtals. 

My bitters are becoming simpler by the batch.

Plan is 90% TF Maris otter, 5% simpsons med xtal and 5% torrified wheat.

OG mid 40s
All bramling cross to about 30-35 BU (i normally go 1g/L at 20 and 1.5g/L at FO)

Salts - not 100% sure yet but prob a combo of CaCl2/CaSO4 and CaCO3 with the aim of balancing the malt and hops (and yeast). How hard could that be?  

My little bro (in age only) is bring his new wife and her parents back from the UK and i am hosting his Oz wedding bash. Since his wife and her parents are poms (her old man sounds exactly like Geoffrey Boycott) thought what better chance to test out my bitter brewing skills than on a yorkshireman fresh off the plane  

Will probably brew a low gravity bitter as well but use ringwood for that.

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## therook (13/8/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Brewing a bitter this weekend, west yorkie is on the stir plate.
> 
> Havent used Simpsons med xtal yet but after chewing on some i am quite excited, more toffee/caramel flavour than the bairds xtals.
> 
> ...



Let us know how it turns out DrS....

I did a mild with this yeast and it turned out fanatastic...didn't like the bitter i did with it though.

Rook


----------



## drsmurto (13/8/09)

I do have a small confession to make.....

Have only ever used the west yorkie in my TTL


----------



## sam (13/8/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Havent used Simpsons med xtal yet but after chewing on some i am quite excited, more toffee/caramel flavour than the bairds xtals.



Looking forward to trying the Heritage Crystal from Simpsons - made with Maris Otter. Bintani have a little bit of info here.

Bitter on.


----------



## Effect (12/9/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Brewing a bitter this weekend, west yorkie is on the stir plate.
> 
> Havent used Simpsons med xtal yet but after chewing on some i am quite excited, more toffee/caramel flavour than the bairds xtals.
> 
> ...



has the wedding bash taken place?

how did they like the beers?


----------



## drsmurto (14/9/09)

Phillip said:


> has the wedding bash taken place?
> 
> how did they like the beers?



No, 3rd weekend in October.

The bramling x bitter is waiting for an empty keg. Will brew a TTL as well with hopes that the handpump which my bro is bringing back is able to be setup for the day.


----------



## warrenlw63 (14/9/09)

DrSmurto said:


> No, 3rd weekend in October.
> 
> The bramling x bitter is waiting for an empty keg. Will brew a TTL as well with hopes that the handpump which my bro is bringing back is able to be setup for the day.



Hey smurto. I've got a Bramling Bitter on tap. Do you find you have a love/hate with the hop? One week I enjoy it's difference only to find I'm smelling something that a tomcat has pissed in and added some Ribena by about the 3rd pint. :unsure: 

I reckon if I use this hop again I shall blend it with something more traditional. Reminds me a bit of Progress though not as bad.

Warren -


----------



## drsmurto (14/9/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> Hey smurto. I've got a Bramling Bitter on tap. Do you find you have a love/hate with the hop? One week I enjoy it's difference only to find I'm smelling something that a tomcat has pissed in and added some Ribena by about the 3rd pint. :unsure:
> 
> I reckon if I use this hop again I shall blend it with something more traditional. Reminds me a bit of Progress though not as bad.
> 
> Warren -



Only used bramling x once before and loved it and its was a single hop bitter too.

I have wound back the late hopping a touch this time but am yet to keg it. Out of primary the blackcurrant was quite subtle. Will let you know, hoping to have it on tap ready for the weekend.


----------



## Steve (14/9/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> Hey smurto. I've got a Bramling Bitter on tap. Do you find you have a love/hate with the hop? One week I enjoy it's difference only to find I'm smelling something that a tomcat has pissed in and added some Ribena by about the 3rd pint. :unsure:
> 
> I reckon if I use this hop again I shall blend it with something more traditional. Reminds me a bit of Progress though not as bad.
> 
> Warren -



Used with it once a couple of years ago.......Ribena is a very good description matched with sweat fruity Windsor ale yeast. Didnt like it at all.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## buttersd70 (14/9/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Only used bramling x once before and loved it and its was a single hop bitter too.
> 
> I have wound back the late hopping a touch this time but am yet to keg it. Out of primary the blackcurrant was quite subtle. Will let you know, hoping to have it on tap ready for the weekend.



back to what, 0.75g/L -ish? 

Warren, I've used bramling a lot in Muckeys Red/Amber/whatever it is, that has (from memory) around 0.7g/L at both 15 and at 5. Always get blackcurrant, but it's usually fairly subtle, or at least not overpowering.

Have also used it in 100% GP bitter, as the sole hop. ~0.68 bu:gu, 1/2 g/L at 15. very subtle on the blackcurrent, maybe too subtle (hence a discussion with smurto over a couple of pints, making me think I'll up it to 0.75g/L next time I do it). Muckey has a best bitter of my design on tap atm, bramling to bitter, finished with bramling and styrian, 0.75g/L between them, at 15. very nice combo. Just about to pitch the same again, but have upped the late addition to 1/2g/L of each hop.

I did get overpowering blackcurrent once, when I dry hopped with bramling. That one really stood out like dogs wotsits (but personally I liked it).


----------



## rude (15/9/09)

Ive done a bitter BB ale malt touch of crystal with Thames Valley yeast by far my best AG so far 4.3%

Doing a mild with ringwood now so will use a cup of this slurry to do another bitter

Will use bairds marris otter ,crystal 60L ,& might try torrified wheat like I have seen Dr Smurto is going to use

Will the ringwood yeast be ok for this style ?


----------



## rude (15/9/09)

Forgot the hops got, target challenger fuggles & styrian goldings in the freezern what do yas recon 

Used ekg & styrian goldings last time really liked it

cheers all


----------



## buttersd70 (15/9/09)

Ringwood is excellent yeast choice for a mild due to it's low attenuation, but is just as good in a bitter. Just don't mash too hot. As for the hops...it's all 2c. Try fuggle to bitter, to ~0.65bu:gu, 0.5g/L styrian @20...that's (one of) my personal fav combo. If it's a best bitter, push it to ~0.7 bu:gu, and up the end to 0.75g/L.


----------



## drsmurto (15/9/09)

rude said:


> Forgot the hops got, target challenger fuggles & styrian goldings in the freezern what do yas recon
> 
> Used ekg & styrian goldings last time really liked it
> 
> cheers all



All challenger (he says with his nose stuck in a bag of challenger plugs)! :icon_drool2: 

Fuggles and styrians are another great combo.


----------



## warrenlw63 (15/9/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Fuggles and styrians are another great combo.



Yep I would almost say my most fave combo at that. Lovely. :chug: 

Hey butters I was probably a little harsh of my comments of Bramling X. Just a different hop that's for sure. I'll probably use it again but will blend it with others.

Warren -


----------



## Effect (15/9/09)

I've been reading up a bit on bitters and milds, as I have always been wanting to brew one...but then I remembered I did warren's styrian special bitter back in the day...

What a cracker!!!

Will be brewing that one again. /me puts it into the 'to brew' folder in beersmith. Lovely marmelade flavour. I like all hops, except for late addtions of fuggles, but styrian goldings would have to be my number one hop.

If I were to get a hand pump, this is the first one to go through it.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Katherine (15/9/09)

I love challenger.... styrian is still growing on me probably didnt help I overhopped my bitter with it! Very perfumey.


----------



## Effect (15/9/09)

Katie said:


> I love challenger.... styrian is still growing on me probably didnt help I overhopped my bitter with it! Very perfumey.




just read on the craftbrewer website



> Lovely hop for english ales. Challenger hops are spicy, strawlike, with marmelade undertones.



I like the marmelade flavour of the styrians...so might have to give challenger ago. And since craftbrewer has some plugs... why not?

What would a challenger and styrian bitter be like?

Cheers
Phil


----------



## warrenlw63 (15/9/09)

Phillip said:


> What would a challenger and styrian bitter be like?



I think it should make you happy Phil. :icon_cheers: 

Warren -


----------



## Katherine (15/9/09)

Its l a great combo. I do think the challenger has more of the marmalade flavour. 

From memory I used the challenger for bittering and a combo of them both for flavour and styrian for the aroma.

Challenger is up there for one of my favourite hops!


----------



## buttersd70 (15/9/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> Yep I would almost say my most fave combo at that. Lovely. :chug:
> 
> Hey butters I was probably a little harsh of my comments of Bramling X. Just a different hop that's for sure. I'll probably use it again but will blend it with others.
> 
> Warren -



I didn't percieve it as harsh, warren. Everyone has different tastes and different perceptions of what they do taste. Personally, for me, my perception is more mixed berries, rather than blackcurrant per se. Muckey, on the other hand (another bramling fan) percieves a lot more spiciness to it, and equates it to christmas pudding.

I think if you were to blend it, particularly with styrian, you'd be a happy camper. 



> I like all hops, except for late addtions of fuggles,



Phil, have you ever tried a beer with late additions of fuggle that have been done with a light touch? Like in the region of 0.3-0.5g/L ? imo, one of the reasons that people don't like fuggle as a late addition is because they are too heavy handed with it. It _can _be quite grassy, but not if it's treated right....it's one of those things where 'less is more'. Next time I brew a pale beer (read bitter) with late fuggle, I'll save you a sample. (you too, DrS. ^_^ )


----------



## Katherine (15/9/09)

> Next time I brew a pale beer (read bitter) with late fuggle, I'll save you a sample. (you too, DrS. happy.gif )



I hate fuggles


----------



## buttersd70 (15/9/09)

Katie said:


> I hate fuggles


Yes, but you're a bit of a hophead, aren't you Katie? Trying to get you to be subtle with hop additions is like banging your head against a brick wall whilst autoerotically strangling yourself with a biab bag.
bwaaah. :lol: 

The lower rates that I was referring to are more suited to bitter (as opposed to best, or extra best...I refuse to use the insulting classification of 'ordinary' or it's slightly less offensive cousin, 'standard'. It's just _bitter_).


----------



## Bribie G (15/9/09)

For a knockout combination try a basic bitterer like Target or Challenger, not more than 20g, then Northdown for flavour and some more bitterness, and a late addition of Styrian Goldings. My Mild that picked up first at the BABBs was 15g Northdown and 10g Styrians but my latest SuperLandlord is Challenger/Northdown/Styrians and is complex to the nth degree, IMHO.

How'd you get on with the tasting Butters / Muckey ? :icon_cheers: :icon_cheers:


Edit: if we are talking ordinary bitter here, as Butters has pointed out in the past, the difference in hoppiness between a mild and an ordinary bitter can be a very fine line indeed and easy to step over, especially with some of the more malt driven beers such as in Wales.


----------



## buttersd70 (15/9/09)

BribieG said:


> For a knockout combination try a basic bitterer like Target or Challenger, not more than 20g, then Northdown for flavour and some more bitterness, and a late addition of Styrian Goldings. My Mild that picked up first at the BABBs was 15g Northdown and 10g Styrians but my latest SuperLandlord is Challenger/Northdown/Styrians and is complex to the nth degree, IMHO.
> 
> How'd you get on with the tasting Butters / Muckey ? :icon_cheers: :icon_cheers:



will pm you shortly


----------



## np1962 (15/9/09)

Good to see AABC guidelines now refer to 'ordinary' bitter as English Bitter. :icon_cheers: 

Nige


----------



## drsmurto (17/9/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> Hey smurto. I've got a Bramling Bitter on tap. Do you find you have a love/hate with the hop? One week I enjoy it's difference only to find I'm smelling something that a tomcat has pissed in and added some Ribena by about the 3rd pint. :unsure:
> 
> I reckon if I use this hop again I shall blend it with something more traditional. Reminds me a bit of Progress though not as bad.
> 
> Warren -



Kegged my bramling cross bitter last night. A bit bigger than i had planned, ended up OG 1.049, FG 1.012. 34 IBU

I did hold back on the late hopping this time so the aroma is dominated by the esters for the yeast (west yorky).

Delish! :chug: 

I had to have a few pints just to make sure it was ok :lol: 

The bramling cross isnt too overpowering. From memory it was 0.75g/L at 20 mins and 0.5g/L at 0. Its been conditioning for a good few weeks now. Not getting ribena and definitely no cat piss, just a blackberry sort of flavour with the malt dominating and a healthy whack of yeast derived stone-fruit esters.


----------



## mje1980 (3/8/10)

Rainy, windy and cold, and the yard is slush, so im brewing another bitter. Love the fact that the style is so broad

83.2% Trad ale
4.8% Caramunich 3
6.4% Caramunich 2
1.6% Pale choc
4.0% Sugaz

Galena @ 60 mins
Willamette @ 20,10,1

Thames valley 2

1.035
26 IBU

3.4%


----------



## manticle (2/11/10)

Ressurection.

Been loving highly bittered UK style beers recently. Have a young's special london ale clone that's seen a few brews as well as a recent IPA. Both have a decent level of malt, alc and bitterness with distinct late hopping.

Today I thought I'd try something brown and bitter. Most browns I read about are low bittered and malty sweet but I'm fairly certain this can't be the whole story. Basically made a single bittered ESB style brown which I've called ESBB (extra special brown bitter) using brewlabs Yorkshire I yeast.

Not used this yeast before so we'll see how it goes.

Recipe:

ESBB (English Strong Brown Bitter)

Type:	All grain	
Size:	20 liters
Color: 31 HCU (~16 SRM) 
Bitterness: 40 IBU
OG: 1.062
FG: 1.012
Alcohol:	6.4% v/v (5.0% w/w)
Grain:	5kg JW ale
250g Belgian biscuit
500g British crystal 95-115L
75g British chocolate
Mash: 70% efficiency
Boil: 75minutes, SG 1.038 32 liters
Hops: 75g Fuggles (3.8% AA, 60 min.)

2g each CaCl2
CaS04 mash and boil
Whirlfloc

Brewlab Yorkshire 1

Original recipe was meant to be 300g dark crystal but I only had about 20 g left and realised the high IBU could do with some sweety balancing type thing.


----------



## mje1980 (22/7/11)

I've been brewing bitters since i started AG ( 04 ), and since then, they've been 80% of what i brew. This latest is absolutely my fave so far. 

78.1% TF MO
4.7% Simpsons heritage xtal
1.6% Spec B
15.6 % Weyermann Abbey malt

Equal amounts cal chl and gyps

Galena 60 min

Willamette 1 min

1.036
28 IBU

WY 1318 London ale 3. 

The colour is Old speckled hen like, it has a nice malt flavour and complexity, and the late Willamette rounds it out nicely. 

The best thing about drinking this style for me is the change the beer goes through. I love to drink it ASAP, and enjoy the fresh flavours, but i also love how it smooths out, to a cracking ale, and just when i think " Oh wow this is pretty f.ucken good", it blows dry on the next pint hehehe.


----------



## Bribie G (22/7/11)

Willamette is wasted on the Yanks


----------



## RdeVjun (22/7/11)

Bribie G said:


> Willamette is wasted on the Yanks


Hear hear! Reckon it made no small difference late in a certain English IPA recently. :icon_cheers:


----------



## RobB (22/7/11)

mje1980 said:


> I've been brewing bitters since i started AG ( 04 ), and since then, they've been 80% of what i brew. This latest is absolutely my fave so far.
> 
> 78.1% TF MO
> 4.7% Simpsons heritage xtal
> ...



I haven't used the Abbey Malt yet. What would you say it brings to this style?


----------



## mje1980 (23/7/11)

Abbey is a great sub for biscuit, toasty yumminess and a nice malt flavour. I've used it at40% in a brown ale. Yummo.

Im a big fan of willamette also. I find it needs time to settle in but it is worth it!!!


----------



## felten (23/7/11)

On the subject of Willamette, but not on anything else, there's a neat blog here that explains it's backstory. Looks like annheuser busch was good for something after all. He also explains about a few other hops, interesting if you're into that kind of stuff. :icon_offtopic:


----------



## goomboogo (30/7/11)

mje1980, how many grams/litre of Willamette did you use for the 1 minute addition?


----------



## mje1980 (30/7/11)

30g in a double' batch, around 35 litres ( 2 cubes ). So pretty much 1g per litre. Not a massive amount but it adds some hop flavour without taking away from the yummy malt flavours.


----------



## mje1980 (12/9/11)

mje1980 said:


> I've been brewing bitters since i started AG ( 04 ), and since then, they've been 80% of what i brew. This latest is absolutely my fave so far.
> 
> 78.1% TF MO
> 4.7% Simpsons heritage xtal
> ...



Im onto my 3rd batch of this same bitter. I did change to EKG at 30 and 5 min for this one im currently drinking. Only just tapped the keg, but it im very happy with it. I also used 1968 for this one. Second cube cranking along now!


----------



## Eggs (25/5/12)

Hopefully off to brew my first bitter this weekend. Any comments on this? extracted what i can from these threads in a short time and have used whats available at my LHBS at short notice. any thoughts welcome. Cheers.

23lt batch, BIAB.

4.3kg maris otter
600g med crystal
250g aromatic malt

25g fuggles @ 60min
25g EKG @ 30 min
25g EKG @ 15 min
25g EKG @ 0 min

Mash @68 deg for 60 min. 
yeast will be whatever English they have in stock. Either S-04 or whitelabs WLP002 or WLP005


----------



## black_labb (25/5/12)

Unless you have really low efficiency you're going to be getting a high OG for a bitter, and mashing at 68 will make it fairly dextrinous. You also have alot of crystal in there. Bitters are a very varied style of beer and can be pretty malty and sweet or quite thin and dry. This one would definately be on the malty/sweet side. The malt base looks more like an ESB base to me, which may be what you are after but a bitter is a fair bit lighter on in terms of alcohol. If you were going for an esb I'd up the bitterness to support the malt bill. 

If you were going for a best bitter I'd drop about a kg of base malt and halve the crystal, but that's just me. it's a pretty broad style


----------



## Eggs (25/5/12)

Hi black_labb. 
Im aiming for something fairly malty and sweet, and with some decent body to it. but I also dont want it too sickly or too high in alcohol. may be ive copied the quantities down wrong! Ill have a bit more of a tinker in brew mate when i get home. Thanks for the input.


----------



## black_labb (25/5/12)

In brewmate with 23L @75% efficiency you have an og of 1053. with a fg of 1015 (72% aa) you would have a 5% beer if kegging (add 0.2-0.3 for lowish carb levels if bottled). The IBU is 28 assuming the fuggles and EKG are both 4.5% AA, which could be right. The fuggles I have in my fridge is sitting at 3.8%AA so it's quite possible that the bitterness is lower.

as you have it you are on the higher edge of sweetness for the style and on the lower end for bitterness. It will be a nice beer that is sitting maybe closer to an amber ale in style, which is not a problem at all. If that's what you are going for go for it.


----------



## Eggs (25/5/12)

cheers balck_lab. I put the quantities in brewmate last night, then wrote it out on a pad. I definitely didnt have an OG of 1053. I must have it copied incorrectly, which makes posting it here a bit pointless! Ive ordered the grain anyway so maybe i will pick up some extra hops if need be and turn it into a ESB or amber, or ill just hold some grain back. ill have a play with brewmate tonight.


----------



## Hadrian (3/6/12)

Can someone critique this please?

87% TFFM Marris Otter
4% Biscuit
3% Light Crystal
3% Medium Crystal
3% Dark Crystal

27 EBC

WY1318
1.046 to 1.009 

Fuggles and Bramling Cross to ~36IBU


----------



## vykuza (3/6/12)

Looks pretty good to me! If I were making it, I would drop the light crystal and go to 5% medium, 3% dark and don't mash too high


----------



## black_labb (3/6/12)

Looks good to me, though I'd probably omit the light crystal

edit: beaten (by nearly an hour too!!!)


----------



## sponge (1/8/12)

Looking at doing a bitter in the next couple of days. Any feedback is welcome

85% MO
6% heritage xtal
6% victory
3% dark xtal

1.047
EKG @ 60 and 10 to 35IBU

WLP005


----------



## warra48 (1/8/12)

I need to brew again within the next week, but I'm out of most of my base malts, and can't get down to MHB for another 3 weeks or so to restock.

I have plenty of specialty malts to suit a Bitter, but the only base malts I have are Light Munich and Wheat.
Was thinking the Light Munich could be used, probably give a somewhat similar character to floor malted MO ??

It has to be a UK ale I brew, because the only yeast I have in stock is Wyeast Whitbread WY1099.

What do you think?


----------



## Wolfy (1/8/12)

warra48 said:


> It has to be a UK ale I brew, because the only yeast I have in stock is Wyeast Whitbread WY1099.
> 
> What do you think?


I think you could also brew a Blonde Ale or even American-style Wheat.


----------



## warra48 (2/8/12)

Wolfy said:


> I think you could also brew a Blonde Ale or even American-style Wheat.



Now, there's a thought, sounds like a goer.


----------



## mje1980 (2/8/12)

sponge said:


> Looking at doing a bitter in the next couple of days. Any feedback is welcome
> 
> 85% MO
> 6% heritage xtal
> ...


That's a lot of victory IMHO. If you love it, go for it though


----------



## sponge (2/8/12)

mje1980 said:


> That's a lot of victory IMHO. If you love it, go for it though



Really? To be honest, I haven't used it yet since I got it in the BB, but going from some recipes ive seen and comments, I was under the impression between 5-10% was a suitable amount of victory?

If not, I might drop it a touch. I was actually thinking of 90/5/5 MO/H. Xtal/Victory and dropping the dark xtal, but can easily drop a couple of % victory for some more MO - 92/5/3


Sponge


----------



## Midnight Brew (23/7/13)

Want to keg an english bitter this arvo after work. What kind of kpa levels do you need to carb it up to say 1.3 vol? Been searching for the answer but no luck so posting here. I know it will depend on temp and my fridge is sitting at 5C but cant seem to find any info on force carbing lower carbonated beers like milds and bitters.


----------



## Yob (23/7/13)

Was that with the 1318? Did it end up volcanic?


----------



## Midnight Brew (23/7/13)

Surprisingly not, about 2cm of Krausen then finished. Good time frame about 4-5 days. Will harvest the yeast tonight and throw it on something else is a few weeks. If it tastes awesome ill bring the keg to the swap


----------



## Midnight Brew (23/7/13)

Midnight Brew said:


> Want to keg an english bitter this arvo after work. What kind of kpa levels do you need to carb it up to say 1.3 vol? Been searching for the answer but no luck so posting here. I know it will depend on temp and my fridge is sitting at 5C but cant seem to find any info on force carbing lower carbonated beers like milds and bitters.


Beersmith says 5.14kpa, surely that cant be right, can it?


----------



## MashPaddler (23/7/13)

These might help. 


http://www.convertunits.com/from/PSI/to/kPa


----------



## Midnight Brew (24/7/13)

Thanks MP. Kegged late last night going with 100kpa for 24 hours then down to the bee's dick of a setting inbetween 20kpa and off for the rest.


----------



## Khellendros13 (27/8/13)

Midnight Brew said:


> Thanks MP. Kegged late last night going with 100kpa for 24 hours then down to the bee's dick of a setting inbetween 20kpa and off for the rest.


Did it lose any carbonation over the life of the beer?


----------



## Midnight Brew (27/8/13)

Khellendros13 said:


> Did it lose any carbonation over the life of the beer?


Nope, gained carbonation from serving pressure but just used the pressure release pin every few days to draw off the excess. Not an ideal beer to keg or id assume it would be better if you were having an event and put the keg on to be consumed that weekend.


----------



## Khellendros13 (27/8/13)

Midnight Brew said:


> Nope, gained carbonation from serving pressure but just used the pressure release pin every few days to draw off the excess. Not an ideal beer to keg or id assume it would be better if you were having an event and put the keg on to be consumed that weekend.


Thanks.


----------



## Crofty (29/8/13)

Been brewing different beers for the past 12 months since I started and now I'm looking for a beer to brew consistently in order to dial in my process, understanding of what i'm doing....I figure I'm going to go with a bitter.

How's this look for a first draft-

20L batch size

GrainBill
3.000 Maris Otter (85%)
0.400 Light Crystal (10%)
0.200 Wheat Malt (5%)

Hops
15g Target @ 60
10g EKG @ 40
5g EKG @ 20

Mash @ 67
OG 1.039
FG 1.010
ABV 3.8%

Yeast - Wyeast 1469 - West Yorkshire

*Note - % are not exact


----------



## DeGarre (2/9/13)

I don't get Maris Otter here so I replicate it:

8% Munich
8% Vienna
84% Pale ale

------------

=MO make believe blend

4% Crystal150
4% Wheat malt
92% MO make believe
a handful of black for colour

This to me is the perfect bitter grist bill.


----------

